# I want to get into solo piano pieces but I need your help



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

As the titel of the thread states I’m trying to get into solo piano pieces a bit more. Of course i’m planning to listen to a lot more, but right now I’m just looking for fast and technically dazzling pieces because for some reason it resonates with me. Pieces I already know and listen to are La Campanella, Beethoven sonata 14 3rd movement and just recently chopin’s fantaisie impromptu (which inspired me to start this thread). Can anyone recommend pieces similar to these? Much thanks in advance


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

About as technically dazzling as you could find. Whether it floats your boat is another matter.


----------



## Bachtoven 1 (9 mo ago)

Chopin and Liszt wrote some very fast and flashy etudes. You might like Balakirev's "Islamey," one of the hardest works in the literature.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Chopin - Etude #4 from Op. 10:

Horowitz-Chopin etude op.10 no.4 - YouTube 

Chopin- Scherzo #1:

Scherzo No. 1 in B Minor, Op. 20 - YouTube


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Fun video with scores and musical excerpts of the "Top 100 Hardest Piano works".


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The Chopin etudes op.25, they are not all fast and flashy but much better for that because of the variety
Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies, some are more flashy and popular than the others (but I never know the numbers because they are different in the piano and orchestral versions, I think #2 is the most popular of all)
Brahms: Paganini variations; a piece I don't like very much but it seems by far the most obviously virtuoso Brahms solo piece
Schumann: Toccata and maybe Carnaval, the latter being a cycle of short pieces, not all as flashy
Prokofiev: Toccata


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

If you want hard to play complex but short piano pieces,Liszt would be a great start.

Beethoven had many Bagatelles Fur Elisa most famous among them.

The Bach well tempered Clavier would qualify as difficult short piano pieces.

Chopin of coarse
Schumann had a lot of short piano pieces but there not super hard though


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Short and dazzling:

















These can get you started.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

alkan


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

FInd a Marco Polo disk of the etudes by Godowsky. Brilliant, flashy and trashy!


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

EvaBaron said:


> As the titel of the thread states I’m trying to get into solo piano pieces a bit more.


FWIW there is no problem in leaving some genres aside for a while if they don't appeal very much. There are plenty of listeners who never got into lieder or chamber music or only quite late. 
Although some pieces like Beethoven's op.13/57/27,2 and Chopin and Liszt "bonbons" were among the first classical pieces I encountered and liked, it took me almost ten years to really get into all Beethoven sonatas or Bach or Chopin keyboard music and even longer for others. Solo piano didn't appeal to me that much and there was a lot of orchestral and other music to explore, so I took it slowly with solo piano.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Even back when I didn't like piano music, I liked the Chopin Polonaises.


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

Debussy and especially Ravel are flashy, but in a different way from Chopin - nonetheless I think that they are a good way to appreciate what solo piano can be. 

For Ravel, I would check out Gaspard de la Nuit, Jeux d'eau, and Miroirs. For Debussy, Suite Bergamasque or Estampes are good places to start. Debussy tends to be more ethereal than Ravel, but still flashy in his own way.

Also - just keep listening to Chopin (all of it) and the Beethoven sonatas (all of them, but especially the latter half). Keep at it - solo piano is my favorite genre, it's very rewarding.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't often (ok, rarely) listen to solo piano however a few pieces that sometimes show up which might fit the OP criteria...

Beethoven - Sonata #21 - Waldstein
Liszt - some of the Hungarian Rhapsodies, particularly 2, 9, 14, 15


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

EvaBaron said:


> As the titel of the thread states I’m trying to get into solo piano pieces a bit more. Of course i’m planning to listen to a lot more, but right now I’m just looking for fast and technically dazzling pieces because for some reason it resonates with me. Pieces I already know and listen to are La Campanella, Beethoven sonata 14 3rd movement and just recently chopin’s fantaisie impromptu (which inspired me to start this thread). Can anyone recommend pieces similar to these? Much thanks in advance







If you like it say and I’ll try to think of other things


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Medtner


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks everyone for all the recommendations, I will be adding them to a list and will be listening to them in the coming weeks and will be giving feedback and hopefully other kinds of solo piano pieces will come naturally after this


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 15 in E major, 34 in D major, 60 in C major to name a few. You may wish to try others he composed. My preferred artists for Haydn are Walter Olbertz, Jeno Jando and Andras Schiff.

Brahms: Three Intermezzi, opus 117
Brahms: Six Pieces for Piano, opus 118
My preferred interpreters for Brahms' solo piano works are Wilhelm Kempff and Helene Grimaud.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

MrTortoise said:


> Fun video with scores and musical excerpts of the "Top 100 Hardest Piano works".


lol, this is chu42's.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Liszt sonata (this may not be the best performance, but you get the idea)




Galop Chromatique


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Appasionata Beethoven
Prelude in C# minor Rachmaninoff
Prelude in G minor Rachmaninoff
Moment Musicaux #4 Rachminoff
Vocalise Rachmaninoff transcription by whats his face.

Chaconne in D minor Bach-Busoni
Passcaglia in G minor (Handel?)
G-minor Bach (Luo Ni arrangement)

Liebestraum #3 Liszt, among others, my favorites are Ballade #2 (the ending is amazing), Ballade #1, Reminiscience of Norma, Don Juan, Sonatas.

Keep you posted if I remember more.

The Lark, Tempest Sonata 3rd mvt, Polonaise Fantasy, Andante Spianato + Polonaise, Fantasy Fugue in Gminor. 

Not necessarily "solo" but 4 hand pianos:

Fantasy in Fminor Schubert
Suite #2 Rachmaninoff


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd recommend the following eight works,

1.& 2. Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit, especilly the difficult 'Scarbo' movement, & Miroirs:













3. Debussy's Etudes: I most prefer Michel Beroff's recording on Denon myself, but could only find his earlier EMI one on You Tube,




Noel Lee, and Margit Rahkonen (who was the real Joyce Hatto in this music) are excellent, too:








Debussy - Margit Rahkonen (1994) Complete Etudes


Artworks : Luigi RussoloLivre I0:00 : 1. pour les « cinq doigts », d'après monsieur Czerny3:03 : 2. pour les tierces7:02 : 3. pour les quartes11:57 : 4. pour...




www.youtube.com












Debussy - Noël Lee (1989) Complete Etudes


Artworks : Fortunato Depero Livre I0:00 : 1. pour les « cinq doigts », d'après monsieur Czerny3:13 : 2. pour les tierces7:14 : 3. pour les quartes11:49 : 4. ...




www.youtube.com





4. Chopin's Etudes:




Chopin: 12 Études, Op. 10 - No. 1 in C Major "Waterfall"

5. Prokofiev's Piano Sonata No. 7, & especially its wild 3rd movement (as well as his 2nd, 6th, & 8th Piano Sonatas, & well, all nine of them really, including the 'Visions Fugitives'):

Piano Sonata No. 7 in B-Flat Major, Op. 83: I. Allegro inquieto
Sviatoslav Richter - Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83
Horowitz plays Prokofiev Sonata No. 7 in B Flat Op. 83

Sergei Prokofiev – Piano Sonata No. 6 op. 82 (1939-40)(Pogorelich)(with full score)
Richter Plays Prokofiev Sonata 6

6. Beethoven's 'Hammerclavier' Piano Sonata, when played in compliance with the composer's fast metronome markings, & especially in the opening movement and the wild fugal 4th movement,

Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-Flat Major, Op. 106 "Hammerklavier": I. Allegro
Beveridge Webster plays Beethoven Piano Sonata 29 in B flat major, Op 106 Hammerklavier
Richter plays Beethoven Encore a Fugue from "Hammerklavier" Sonata
Beethoven: 'Hammerklavier' Sonata - IV. Largo - Fuga. Allegro risolute (R. Brautigam)

7. Liszt's Sonata in B minor: Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata In B minor (Claudio Arrau)

--Recommended reading for those looking to understand piano music better: Arrau on Music and Performance (Dover Books On Music: Piano): Horowitz, Joseph: 0800759408467: Amazon.com: Books

8. Schumann's Toccata,
Schumann: Toccata in C, Op.7 (Pogorelich)
Schumann Toccata in C Op 7 Horowitz Rec 1934


----------



## RMinNJ (Apr 3, 2021)

Love the question! Agree, Chopin is the master here. I also love the Fantaisie-Impromptu Op 66, such a stunning piece. Also try Chopin's Polonaise-Fantaisie Op 61, not as fast but it's dazzling. And I'd add Beethoven's Piano Sonata 17 (The Tempest) and Etincelles for piano by Moszkowski, both fast and dazzling.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't think the question was for the most hermetic and difficult piano pieces but apparently I got that wrong...


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Kreisler jr said:


> I don't think the question was for the most hermetic and difficult piano pieces but apparently I got that wrong...





EvaBaron said:


> Of course i’m planning to listen to a lot more, but right now I’m just looking for fast and technically dazzling pieces because for some reason it resonates with me.


----------



## KWagle (Nov 15, 2014)

EvaBaron said:


> As the titel of the thread states I’m trying to get into solo piano pieces a bit more. Of course i’m planning to listen to a lot more, but right now I’m just looking for fast and technically dazzling pieces because for some reason it resonates with me.


I got into solo piano music via piano trios, quartets, and sonatas with violin, thanks to save advice from Debra at Orpheus Performing Arts Treasures in Boston, credit where it's due since before that I didn't like solo piano music at all. I would have to think for a while to remember what's really virtuosic, but Beethoven certainly can be. Something I recently heard and thoroughly enjoyed was the complete Clementi sonatas on Brilliant, which I liked enough that I immediately bought a second recording with Shelley on Hyperion.


----------



## Moisey (Jan 5, 2014)

Since you like Ludwig van, I recommend you work on perfecting the Scherzo variation from Beethoven's 12th sonata, 1st mvmt. It's absolutely interesting to hear, and probably fun to play. Keep increasing tempo beyond the indicated tempo and see if you can hold it together.

I'm also a fan of Scriabin's prelude opus 11 #3.
Short but a good crowd pleaser encore piece.
(And #1 played at or above tempo is also a fun but quick workout)


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Once you've worked your way through all the above recommendations may I suggest you try Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition. Its not necessarily the most showy pianism but if you know the Ravel orchestration it may provide an interesting alternative.
Keep in mind the piece was originally composed for piano.

Enjoy your journey of discovery.


----------



## hawgdriver (Nov 11, 2011)

I'll second the Mussorgky Pictures recommendation. Especially Baba Yaga and Great Gate at Kiev, but the whole thing really. And def check out Prokofiev's Toccata op 11 (I like Yuja and Martha).

Also Rachmaninoff's preludes 23/5 and 23/2


----------



## hawgdriver (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm sure this was mentioned super early, but in case it wasn't, I'm not sure the Presto con Fuoco is surpassed in the literature.






And for heady dopamine-laden conclusions, #3 delivers


----------



## hawgdriver (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh...can't leave Chopin's prelude 28/24 off any list like this!






A couple other random 'fiendishly technical' type selections:

Alkan 39/12






Ligeti etude no. 13


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Since you already know Beethoven's _Moonlight_, I suggest you to also listen to his piano sonatas #8 (_Pathétique_), #17 (_Tempest_), #21 (_Waldstein_), #23_ (Appassionata_) and #26 (_Les Adieux_). These are some of his most famous solo piano pieces and were my own favorite by him when I was beginning my exploration of classical music fifteen years ago, and I think that they are great and accessible. I suggest Richard Goode for the _Pathétique_, Tatiana Zagorovskaya for the _Tempest_***, Alfred Brendel for the _Waldstein_ and Emil Gilels for the _Appassionata._ I don't have a favorite recording for the _Les Adieux _yet_._

Nowadays I consider Beethoven's late piano sonatas as one of the pinnacles of what I know from the solo keyboard repertoire, but it took me years to absorb them, and so I recommed going for them only if and when you've became familiar with his earlier works in the genre - they are far from being easy listening. If, nonetheless, you decide to give them a try, I suggest starting with the _Hammerklavier _(#29). Goode, Lisitsa and Schnabel have great recordings of this sonata in my humble opinion.

*: The link to the _Tempest_ sonata directs you to it's first movement only, but the others are on youtube as well and you should look for them if you like the music and the performance (I love both). The _Tempest_ has three movements.


----------

